# There's snow in the Pass !!



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

I just got back from a deer hunt for the last couple days, and driving thru the local mountain pass that is about 35-40 miles south of me, (elevation approx 2,600 ft), it appeared that there's been at least 4-5 feet of snow thru there so far at this point (October 16th), because the snow berms along the road are already as high or higher than the hood of my truck,... :bluebounc:redbounce


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

I came thru both times at night, so the pictures are crappy,... the flash didn't want to work right on my camera,.... plus the wind chill up there was about -20° to -25° tonight, & I wasn't dressed for that,.... maybe if I go back down thru there in a few days, I can get some shots during the daytime,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

I just pulled into a couple of turn-outs to takes these,... but you couldn't run off the road anymore up here even if you wanted to,... :salute:

P.S. Before someone asks,... the "white-light" bars that you see are the reflective tape that's on the snow poles that all along the highway, so DOT plows can see where the edge of the highway is during blizzard conditions. (reflection from the flash on my camera)


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yup! i think its gonna be a good year, we've allready had 13.somthing inches here in anchorage this month! ofcourse most melted..but we're below normal in temps and have snow on the ground.

im excited for the coming snow.

nice pics, i love your rear bumper with the lights, gotta be nice for backing up!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

91AK250;607878 said:


> yup! i think its gonna be a good year, we've allready had 13.somthing inches here in anchorage this month! ofcourse most melted..but we're below normal in temps and have snow on the ground.
> 
> im excited for the coming snow.
> 
> nice pics, i love your rear bumper with the lights, gotta be nice for backing up!


That bumper has been the best plowing accessory I've ever found,... got more light shining backwards than forward,.... I have no idea what it cost new, but got it for $100 a couple years ago at Dean's Auto Salvage,... prsport


----------



## vanpragg shovel (Oct 17, 2008)

please send some down here!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice pics AKBoss. hopefully TLS is right and we'll be posting pics like that soon 



91AK250;607878 said:


> yup! i think its gonna be a good year, we've allready had 13.somthing inches here in anchorage this month! ofcourse most melted..but we're below normal in temps and have snow on the ground.


Thats more than we got all year


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

damn alaska! why do they get the good stuff i wish i could post some pictures of some snow right now


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

nbenallo33;608066 said:


> damn alaska! why do they get the good stuff i wish i could post some pictures of some snow right now


Nice pix thanks for sharing.

Well I didn't see much as I didn't travel in the mountains this week but here is a little snow that I could see from Denver looking west. It's coming Nick :bluebounc


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice Pics!!!! (could you send some snow to Michigan?, Not all of it just a little PLEASE!!!!)


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics guys, i cant wait to take my own!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The snow pics are cool, but were are the hunting pics ?


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Alsaka Boss I hope you dont mind but I saved a pic of that bumper im looking for a design for one of my trucks


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice pics BOSS keep em comming, that is the only snow we can look at for awhile down here and it is sure nice to see.
Best whishes, and good hunt 'n ,
Storm King


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

T-MAN;608436 said:


> The snow pics are cool, but were are the hunting pics ?


Ok, since it's my thread, I can high-jack it,.. haha. The only deer in Alaska are the Sitka blacktails, which may be one of the smallest species in North America, but a bag limit of 5 helps to make up for it. There's nothing wrong with moose or caribou, but these little deer don't take 2nd place to anything I've ever tried, that's why I always make the effort to go get a few. :salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*******;608440 said:


> Hey Alsaka Boss I hope you dont mind but I saved a pic of that bumper im looking for a design for one of my trucks


Not at all,... this bumper has worked out so well, that I'll always have something like it as well on any future plow trucks, even if I have to make one from scratch myself,... :waving:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, that is a sweet bumper


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Great pics, that bumper rocks, time for the snow dance.


-----------------------------------------------------
Moonlight Snow Removal
"We play in the snow while you sleep!"


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Moonlighter;608807 said:


> Great pics, that bumper rocks, time for the snow dance.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Moonlight Snow Removal
> "We play in the snow while you sleep!"


 No snow dance yet. I still have to get a foundation in and my new plow isn't here yet! Oh, and my new skidloader tires are on back order, if I have to go push snow with the ones that are on it, it will look like a pig on ice skates


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well the ground is pretty frozen down here and high temps getting close to staying below freezing...all we need now is a low pressure for some snowwwwww


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Only a forkie! Haha j/k thats one nice deer. I've been sitting out at my uncle's property in ohio (no snow yet) lol Saw an 8 point with it's nose stuck to the ground (rut is startin) i'll have to get some pics when i bag that sucker haha


----------

